# Drywall around Window.



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

To remove painted casing from the window, start by cutting slightly into the trim/wall painted or caulked joint with a utility knife. Same at the window jamb/trim casing, apron below. Start removing the trim from the middle with a small bar or lever so as not to damage the wall or jamb material. (Bending or prying the bar towards the trim will do less damage). Usually the head (top) casing and side jambs are nailed together which remove together if done carefully. Be sure to foam the window/framing gap for an air seal before re-installing new material or old. Tuck tape the gap and prime the trim to protect from any future moisture damage. Omit this step with vinyl trim. I doubt it was glued....

Be safe, Gary


----------

